# Southport Airshow



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Does anybody have local knowledge where I could stay with our campervan to see the airshow please

Thanks


----------



## larryn (Apr 22, 2013)

Try pleasure beach car park will get front seats for air show as the beach is directly opposite the car park where it all happens ive already booked
Ring Barbara on 07711502368 sugest you ring soon and book it
Larryn


----------



## larryn (Apr 22, 2013)

Just a follow on there is no hook up or toilets available you can top up water and there is an elsan point. Its only few minutes walk into town centre. We,ve just had w/end there
Larryn


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

That's fine pretty much self sufficient

Thank you will call in the morning.


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey Sideways,
I always stayed in the car park by the marshside bird hides try post code PR9 9PJ.
at the end of marine drive on the left, gets quite busy on airshow days, cycle down to watch the planes, or walk, 
have missed it for the last two years and will miss it again this year, somthing to do with going to france :lol: :lol: 
hope it helps
Misty


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Meant to say,
one year we parked on the main road in town, paid for parking till 5.pm get a ticket first thing in the morning and you definatly have front row seats,
I bet the old blue ford transit motorhome is there,, he always is
Misty


----------



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

> Try pleasure beach car park will get front seats for air show as the beach is directly opposite the car park where it all happens ive already booked
> Ring Barbara on 07711502368 sugest you ring soon and book it
> Larryn


Barbara has a waiting list for people wanting to park at the pleasure land car park during the air show.


----------



## Ainsel (Apr 5, 2008)

Willowbank cc& affiliated at Ainsdale. Short bus ride into southport.

Ian.


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

If you are in the Caravan Club, they have a temporary holiday site running on Victoria Park. (next to CC club site).

Al
sennen523.


----------

